
Work Is Work - kristianp
https://codahale.com//work-is-work/
======
masonic
9th time submitted in 3 days.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=%22Work%20Is%20Work%22&sort=byDate&type=story)

